# i must live in south central .....!



## Unomelodica (May 9, 2015)

Good afternoon peeps 

Ok , my search for a gtr is gathering momentum, moved from a canter to a gallop - on the proviso that the insurance is vital i tentatively dipped my feet into getting some quotes .....

To be honest im somewhat dissapointed - i have tried a few of the companies mentioned but it appears the cost and my postcode area are just to Dr Dre - albeit the area I live in borders a less desirable area , and my postcode rating ive been told is close to saturn !

Overall 7 years NCB forty ish cough - no accidents and had a mixture of cars ranging from M3, audi rs currently with LS600hl... (group50) paying just shy of £840

quotes are coming in circa £1200 or £900 with a box thingy for careful driving ..... 

any other suggestions , I have tried the usual suspects , maybe its a keyser soze moment and need to try and find someone a bit different...

Thoughts 

G


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

Move to Hampshire they all seem to get cheap insurance there


----------



## Unomelodica (May 9, 2015)

I know out of curiosity I tried my business partners address the quote was under £600 - May have to move to Hampshire commute can't be that bad to Birmingham !!! 

G


----------

